# Sticky  ONLY POST FISHING REPORTS in Lake Erie Fishing Report Forum. All other threads will be deleted



## fastwater

As a reminder...the Lake Erie Fishing Report forum is just that...*a forum to give fishing reports.*
Please open threads and post comments limited to 'fishing reports' only.
That is...reporting about an actual trip you already made.

*All *other non 'fishing report' related threads such as...
...planning to go fishing out of such and such on such and such day and wondering what they've been hitting on or how deep they've been...etc etc...
...or...
...where's a good place to stay and best place to launch out of around such and such...
...or...
...what's the water condition been around such and such...
*..are not meant to be posted in the fishing report forum and will be deleted if posted there.*

Please post those kind of threads in the Lake Erie General Discussion forum.

Again...PLEASE KEEP ALL THREADS IN FISHING REPORT FORUM LIMITED TO ACTUAL FISHING REPORTS ONLY.

Thanks


----------



## fastwater

.


----------



## fastwater

.


----------



## fastwater

.


----------

